# Navien ch cycle question



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Not on call don't have my books with me and just finished talking with my customer. He has a ch model that I was at a few weeks ago. It's doing a slab in the garage plus his domestic. A guy went ahead of me to diagnose that the zone was heating on a call for domestic, he ordered a 3 way valve and when it came in I went and replaced it. Before leaving I cycled the unit and found it was working properly good to go bill him. He wasn't happy with havin to pay before since his plumber unfortunately is no longer with us, it's outside of a one year anyways. Now he says his slab is getting heated during long use of water and wants a new pcb but doesn't want us to come out until we have the part. My question, after a domestic cycle does the 3 way valve to back to heating the zone before the unit cycles off?


----------

